# New User



## Kenny.Howard (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi, Just trying this out.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Kenny.Howard said:


> Hi, Just trying this out.


*Welcome to the TAM Family, Kenny!

Look forward to hearing more about your problem!*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Kenny,

Just a thought: If your about to unleash a laundry list of dirty secrets and private issues you might want to start over with a false name (if your indeed using your real one)


----------

